# Buddy and Logan eating breakfast



## Fuscus (Jan 13, 2012)

file under "Cute"
[video=youtube;t4z9dNS5Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4z9dNS5Ow8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

There's nothing like a well balanced diet is there.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 13, 2012)

Beard said:


> There's nothing like a well balanced diet is there.


Read the comments


----------

